# Upcoming Forum Meet - Brighton, July 23rd 2011



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2011)

Just thought I would post a reminder here in case there are people who don't look in the Events section. Less than two weeks to go folks, looks like it will be very well attended and really looking forward to it! 

For more information:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=16921


----------



## shiv (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Northe!

So far we have:

Shiv
Shelley
Hazel
Alan
Tez
Teapot & Amy
Daniela
TomH
Gail
Caroleann
Nicky1970
AileenCJ
PhilT
Sheena & Tia
AnnW (?)
Natalie123 (?)
Ross

Plus a load of people on facebook who are coming  I know of at least 4 of the London crew who are coming down.


----------



## Barb (Jul 13, 2011)

*Brighton meet*

Hope to attend too, plus one (or two).



shiv said:


> Thanks Northe!
> 
> So far we have:
> 
> ...


----------



## soozeee (Jul 13, 2011)

is there likely to be a future event up north?

Whats the Facebook group called? il join 2nt


----------



## shiv (Jul 13, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=194281787283314


----------



## shiv (Jul 15, 2011)

Just a week tomorrow people!


----------



## grahams mum (Jul 15, 2011)

i really hope it will be nice like today !!!!


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hope the weather is much better next Saturday than it is today.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 16, 2011)

Nicky1970 said:


> Hope the weather is much better next Saturday than it is today.



Yeah, just come off a night shift at RSCH. Had to swim home.


----------



## gail1 (Jul 16, 2011)

plea for help anyone living in Brighton please do you know of a taxi firm number
cheers
gail


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gail:-

01273 205205 

or

01273 202020


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 16, 2011)

From a phone box 0800 654321 will get a local cab firm anywhere in the UK for a free call.

I'm happy to meet peeps at the train or coach station. I'll post a mobile number on here in a day or so.


----------



## gail1 (Jul 17, 2011)

thank you both


----------



## shiv (Jul 17, 2011)

6 days!!!


----------



## Steff (Jul 18, 2011)

Hope you all have a lovely time and theres plenty piccie evidence of the day 
I would of been coming to this if not for the arrival of my dad Wednesday and a shortage of funds.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 18, 2011)

Bit to far for me to travel .


----------



## Northerner (Jul 18, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Bit to far for me to travel .



Nonsense - I went from Southampton to Glasgow! And Hazel's coming to it from Glasgow!  Might be a bit late to get cheap tickets and accomodation though...


----------



## Hazel (Jul 18, 2011)

Ah Alan, but we are quite mad!!

But it IS fab to meet such great people


----------



## Northerner (Jul 18, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Ah Alan, but we are quite mad!!
> 
> But it IS fab to meet such great people



Hmm...you may be right  You're definitely right about your second point!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 19, 2011)

May I suggest that as the summer has been somewhat inclement here these past few days that, if, in the case of a deluge we relocate to the Wetherspoons on North Street? Last weekend has seen monsoon like weather here.


----------



## shiv (Jul 19, 2011)

^ good idea, it's probably only a minute or two walk away from OhSo. And massive at that. 

Let's keep OhSo as the meeting place for now - there is inside space if we need it, I doubt many people will be at a beach bar if it's raining so there should be a fair bit of space! We can move up to Spoons if the weather gets really bad.

We will have 1 dog with us though so that needs to be thought about.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 19, 2011)

Certainly much nicer than the old Spoons. As for there being people there when it's raining... You'd be surprised!


----------



## gail1 (Jul 19, 2011)

and its a lot cheeper Looking forward to seeing you all again Have read some of the online reviews of ohso not 100% still we will see its the company thats more important


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 19, 2011)

gail1 said:


> and its a lot cheeper Looking forward to seeing you all again Have read some of the online reviews of ohso not 100% still we will see its the company thats more important



OhSo's not a bad place. Just needs lots of sunlight. Then again two friends and I were once found not so sober there in the middle of a foul bout of rain. We were the only people there. This was before midday.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jul 19, 2011)

Soooooooo gutted!!! I would love to travel and come to Brighton! I have family in Worthing so I could have easily stayed over to break up a day of travelling! 

I gotta work(boo!) it is absolutely pants! BIG PANTS!  ARGHHHHHHH

I would love to come to the next organised one, what do you guys do on the day? Do just diabetics come or do some bring family or o/h's?


----------



## shiv (Jul 19, 2011)

hyper-Suze said:


> Soooooooo gutted!!! I would love to travel and come to Brighton! I have family in Worthing so I could have easily stayed over to break up a day of travelling!
> 
> I gotta work(boo!) it is absolutely pants! BIG PANTS!  ARGHHHHHHH
> 
> I would love to come to the next organised one, what do you guys do on the day? Do just diabetics come or do some bring family or o/h's?



You're welcome to bring who you like! Generally we just sit and chat for most of the day, have a few drinks and get some food, etc, just chill out. There will be another meet in Birmingham in Sept and London in November!


----------



## shiv (Jul 19, 2011)

gail1 said:


> and its a lot cheeper Looking forward to seeing you all again Have read some of the online reviews of ohso not 100% still we will see its the company thats more important



It isn't the cheapest place you're right, but it's easy to meet at and we decided it ages ago so for the sake of everyone getting confused I'm not changing the meeting place now  but we can definitely relocate later on when most people get there. As I say we will have 1 dog in the party so need to find somewhere dog friendly!

I am keeping all appendages crossed for the weather


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2011)

shiv said:


> It isn't the cheapest place you're right, but it's easy to meet at and we decided it ages ago so for the sake of everyone getting confused I'm not changing the meeting place now  but we can definitely relocate later on when most people get there. As I say we will have 1 dog in the party so need to find somewhere dog friendly!
> 
> I am keeping all appendages crossed for the weather



Can we claim the dog is a hypo alert dog?


----------



## shiv (Jul 19, 2011)

If you can get a jacket with 'hypo alert dog' on it I'm sure you could pass her off as one!

Interestingly a few years ago when I had a dog, I tried that one in a pub - they said they would let me as a one off, but next time I came I had to 'prove' she was a registered assistance dog as they didn't believe me (funnily enough!)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2011)

shiv said:


> If you can get a jacket with 'hypo alert dog' on it I'm sure you could pass her off as one!
> 
> Interestingly a few years ago when I had a dog, I tried that one in a pub - they said they would let me as a one off, but next time I came I had to 'prove' she was a registered assistance dog as they didn't believe me (funnily enough!)



Hehe! Can anyone knit?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 19, 2011)

I have no problem being at a beach bar in the rain! So I'll head for Brighton then the beach and using my nose will turn left or right to get to sohonoohsotho? Have a good rest of week and any way Hazel tells me it's gonna be sunny so no problem mes amigos!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 19, 2011)

Turn right at the pier Rossi and you'll be sorted.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 19, 2011)

craking, cheers fella, now all I need to do is make it to Saturday and wake up knowing what day it is, easy


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 19, 2011)

Should be, my body clock still thinks I'm working night shifts. By the way, if your feet are wet then you've gone too far.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll bring a bucket and spade 

Looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## shiv (Jul 20, 2011)

It's not a sand beach Hazel  I don't think I've ever been so disappointed when I discovered that!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 20, 2011)

oh silly me


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nearest proper sandy beaches are at Camber sands just outside Rye. Not too far from Brighton but it's in the arse end of no where.


----------



## teapot8910 (Jul 20, 2011)

shiv said:


> It's not a sand beach Hazel  I don't think I've ever been so disappointed when I discovered that!



I found that out too today! Was looking forward to sandcastles


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> I found that out too today! Was looking forward to sandcastles



Yes, it is rubbish really, especially when you are used to proper beaches like you get on the east coast of Yorkshire (Whitby, Filey, Bridlington and Scarborough where I spent most of my childhood holidays ) The most remarkable beach I have been on is the Shell Beach on Herm island in the Channel Isles - yes, it's made up of tiny seashells!


----------



## gail1 (Jul 20, 2011)

i was looking forward to sandcasltles as well


----------



## D_G (Jul 20, 2011)

had to pay out for an emergency dentist today  so there goes my tickets!! i am in alot of pain but it should be sorted out soon! i am gutted i cant go and i hope the weather is nice for all you guys and that u have a lovely time, take lots of picies for me  xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello folks,

I'm working a short shift that morning so I should be with you fine folk be three at the latest. I'll only be staying a few hours as I'm also heading to a colleague's leaving do afterwards.

Tom


----------



## Hazel (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear your news - hope the pain goes soon

I hate dentists !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jul 20, 2011)

shiv said:


> You're welcome to bring who you like! Generally we just sit and chat for most of the day, have a few drinks and get some food, etc, just chill out. There will be another meet in Birmingham in Sept and London in November!



Cheers Shiv, Will deffo deffo make the Sept one in Birmingham and also try to make the London one, if others can make the distance to attend these meets then they must be good! and I will make the effort too!

Will also look to join FB group too, been off for a while but will re-activate my account..

As for dog, can't you get any of those 'iron on' letter transfers and add them to a red dog coat? (or whichever colour a hypo dog wears!) ...think a knitted coat would be a bit obvious its a homemade coat!!!


----------



## Monica (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry to say, we're not coming. We have just shelled out a load of money to go and visit my parents.
Will have a look at the Birmingham meet post to see if I/we can come


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jul 21, 2011)

TomH said:


> OhSo's not a bad place. Just needs lots of sunlight. Then again two friends and I were once found not so sober there in the middle of a foul bout of rain. We were the only people there. This was before midday.



Ohso was picked by you last year Tom if I rem rightly hahaha!!!

It's lush in the sunshine (fingers crossed) and a nice central easy to find location...am really looking forward to it...I organised it last year and am really excited that Shiv is organising it this year...go girl!!!! & big thanks 

Very true that it's about the company guys..and it will be awesome based on that alone...

EXCITEEEDDDD 

lots love x x x


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 21, 2011)

You're right there Shelley! At the moment the weather is bloody awful here. It's been raining again. Knowing my luck, it'll be beautiful when I'm locked away at work tomorrow.


----------



## shiv (Jul 21, 2011)

I am mega excited to see everyone again  regardless of where we end up it's going to be a brilliant day, rain or shine.

BBC weather says cloudy with sunny intervals 

I got my tickets yesterday, yay!


----------



## Mark T (Jul 21, 2011)

Hope you all have a great day 

I'm planning to make the one in London in November.  I've already got my day release for good behaviour  (and no I won't try to bring along any small people, that was going to be a logistics nightmare).


----------



## squidge63 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hazel said:


> I'll bring a bucket and spade
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone





teapot8910 said:


> I found that out too today! Was looking forward to sandcastles



Could always try a stone or pebble castle or re-create stonehenge lol

Brighton is only about an hours drive from me so I might attend, will see what I feel like on the day..


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2011)

squidge63 said:


> Could always try a stone or pebble castle or re-create stonehenge lol
> 
> Brighton is only about an hours drive from me so I might attend, will see what I feel like on the day..



Hope you can make it Squidge, it would be good to see you again


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jul 21, 2011)

All this Brighton chat is making me 'well jel'!
I'll have to treat myself to an eclair as a replacement to not being able to come...Grr


----------



## shiv (Jul 21, 2011)

squidge63 said:


> Brighton is only about an hours drive from me so I might attend, will see what I feel like on the day..



Would be cool to see you again, come along!


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 21, 2011)

Isn't this getting exciting...??

Yipee...


----------



## Barb (Jul 22, 2011)

It would be good to see another familiar face from the London meeting - hope you can make it.



squidge63 said:


> Could always try a stone or pebble castle or re-create stonehenge lol
> 
> Brighton is only about an hours drive from me so I might attend, will see what I feel like on the day..


----------



## PhilT (Jul 22, 2011)

Lovely blue sky and sunshine here in Croydon this morning, let's hope it's like this in Brighton tomorrow!


----------



## gail1 (Jul 22, 2011)

now off to train station will get into hotel in brighton about 3pm. London to  cross arrrrrgggghhh


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2011)

gail1 said:


> now off to train station will get into hotel in brighton about 3pm. London to  cross arrrrrgggghhh



Hope your journey goes well Gail


----------



## shiv (Jul 22, 2011)

Wheeeeeeeee it's Friday!

Weather is lovely in London at the moment - hope it's like this tomorrow in Brighton!

Can't wait to see you all again


----------



## Hazel (Jul 22, 2011)

Blue sky here in Brighton - long may it last


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Blue sky here in Brighton - long may it last



Hurrah! What have you got planned for today Hazel?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi - exploring the area, shopping, people watching - just chilling.   Then I am meeting TomH for a drink this evening

I was very impressed when I arrived yesterday - some very beautiful buildings on the front, a little tired perhaps - but what a grand resort this must have been in the day

Looking forward to tomorrow, yey!


----------



## shiv (Jul 22, 2011)

Yay glad it's nice down there too!

Have a lovely day Hazel, and see you tomorrow. I expect to be at the venue sometime between 10 and 10.30 so if you're up early feel free to come and join me for a bit of peace and quiet before the rowdy lot arrive!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2011)

I hope everyone is happy with their arrangements for meeting and finding the venue? I should be arriving at the rail station around 10:20 if anyone wants to meet there around that time. If anyone would like my mobile number, please PM me 

Should be a good one!


----------



## shiv (Jul 22, 2011)

Turns out I booked the table for 10.30 - not 10 as I thought! - so I will get into Brighton at 10:16 - see you there Alan!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2011)

shiv said:


> Turns out I booked the table for 10.30 - not 10 as I thought! - so I will get into Brighton at 10:16 - see you there Alan!



Excellent!


----------



## shiv (Jul 22, 2011)

I am hoping Hazel will come down for 10.30 too


----------



## Hazel (Jul 22, 2011)

I should be there - if my bruised body manages out of bed early

I had a tumble on the underground on the escillator (?) bruised bum! very sore

Had a lovely day, spent too much.   Now just chilling.    A wee snooze, a shower, then meet Tom

Just so chilled - lovely.    I had not realised just how much I needed this wee break


----------



## shiv (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh no Hazel hope you are okay. Escalators can be dangerous things! Glad you are having a nice time.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 22, 2011)

knackered so need a lie in but will be with you the morrow, maybe just after luncheon...


----------



## shiv (Jul 22, 2011)

24 people and 1 dog confirmed. So should be a good turnout


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2011)

Hazel said:


> I should be there - if my bruised body manages out of bed early
> 
> I had a tumble on the underground on the escillator (?) bruised bum! very sore
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you have had a nice day Hazel, sorry to hear about the tumble - I'm guessing you were excited to be in the big city and attempting some 'Parkour'?  Hope you have a nice evening with Tom, don't let him lead you astray!

Has anyone heard from Gail?


----------



## Steff (Jul 22, 2011)

Gail wants me to let you all know she has arrived safe theres only wi fi acsess so she cant come on herself, she looks forward to seeing you all tomorrow


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2011)

Steff said:


> Gail wants me to let you all know she has arrived safe theres only wi fi acsess so she cant come on herself, she looks forward to seeing you all tomorrow



Ah, thank you Steff  So pleased she has arrived safely, I know she wasn't looking forward to crossing London.


----------



## Steff (Jul 22, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Ah, thank you Steff  So pleased she has arrived safely, I know she wasn't looking forward to crossing London.



Very packed at Victoria she said


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hope you all have a fantastic day tomorrow, and the weather stays sunny.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 22, 2011)

sasha1 said:


> Hope you all have a fantastic day tomorrow, and the weather stays sunny.
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ditto x have fun all


----------



## Monica (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, have fun, take lots of piccies to show on here. 
Am a bit disappointed we couldn't come.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 22, 2011)

Have a great time tomorrow everyone look forward to seeing the photos. Hope your not feeling to bruised for tomorrow Gail.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 22, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear you have had a nice day Hazel, sorry to hear about the tumble - I'm guessing you were excited to be in the big city and attempting some 'Parkour'?  Hope you have a nice evening with Tom, don't let him lead you astray!
> 
> Has anyone heard from Gail?



I've not lead her astray! Parkour is not my thing either! I will make only a fleeting appearance of a few hours tomorrow as I have a colleagues leaving do tomorrow evening. I'm also working tomorrow morning.

Tom


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 22, 2011)

sasha1 said:


> Hope you all have a fantastic day tomorrow, and the weather stays sunny.
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I have sacrificed a virgin, small child and a furry animal in my hopes for this.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 22, 2011)

night Tom - enjoy your shift tomoro

See you tomoro at some point at the meet

Good to see you tonight


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 23, 2011)

If anybody wants to get in touch with me my temporary number for the day
will be *07553 936984*. I will ring anyone back from my usual phone.

Note to moderators - I'll throw the SIM away after the meet so it's OK to let this number be public.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 23, 2011)

TomH said:


> I have sacrificed a virgin, small child and a furry animal in my hopes for this.



What!!!!!!!!!!!!!! a furry animal, You're in big trouble now Tom Brighton here I come   Sheena


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 23, 2011)

Morning peeps  I have been up since 5.25am, couldn't sleep, guess I'm excited about going to Brighton.  I couldn't eat a dinner last night either, so I had toast, banana and a custard yogurt.

It was raining last night and is still raining this morning, but the weather said last night that it should be moving away this morning? and the day should be cloudy with sunny spells and the possibility of a shower.

Northerner, I have been in touch with gail a few times last night and she seems to be ok. She had a good journey down and is looking forward to the meet 

I collect Tia from her birthday party sleep over at 8am and then we will get the 9.43 train to Brighton, as this one has only one change.  See you all soon.  Sheena and Tia xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Morning peeps  I have been up since 5.25am, couldn't sleep, guess I'm excited about going to Brighton.  I couldn't eat a dinner last night either, so I had toast, banana and a custard yogurt.
> 
> It was raining last night and is still raining this morning, but the weather said last night that it should be moving away this morning? and the day should be cloudy with sunny spells and the possibility of a shower.
> 
> ...



Hehe! Have you been to Brighton before Sheena? What time does your train arrive? See you soon!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 23, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! Have you been to Brighton before Sheena? What time does your train arrive? See you soon!



Morning Alan, No I haven't been to Brighton before, but very much looking forward to it.

Our train, should, arrive in Brighton at 11.27 and I am going to treat us both  to a nice meal today(but not an expensive one )  Have a safe journey Alan, oh BTW the sun has just come out yipppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, right, I'm going to put the washing out now. Sheena

I have just checked my BS again and it's still 11.4!!! it was 5.8 when I went to bed last night., oh dear, have taken 2 units of NovoRapid.


----------



## ukjohn (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope you all have a fantastic day at Brighton, wish I could have been there with you.

Take care
John.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2011)

ukjohn said:


> I hope you all have a fantastic day at Brighton, wish I could have been there with you.
> 
> Take care
> John.



Cheers John! Just about to leave - shorts or no shorts?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 23, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Cheers John! Just about to leave - shorts or no shorts?



It depends on whether the knees are Knobbly or not lol  but then again, I have never seen them before Your choice  Sheena

We will be thinking of you john and the other people who are unable to come today.  Hope everyone has a great day. Sheena x


----------



## shiv (Jul 23, 2011)

SO EXCITED!

I've just woken up. My train is at 9.12 so I need to get going to make it down to London Bridge in time!

   see you all in a few hours!!!


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm up! 

Can't wait! 

What shall I wear?


----------



## shiv (Jul 23, 2011)

I may have packed a change of outfit, just in case the weather does something funny!


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 23, 2011)

There are no rain clouds outside my window.

Weather forecast is mostly cloudy. No rain!

I'm gonna go for broke and not wear a coat! I think...


----------



## PhilT (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not gonna be able to make it, was feeling crap yesterday at work with my stomach and still not feeling well this morning. 

Was really looking forward to meeting you guys as well. Hope the weather is ok and you all have a good day, maybe I will be able to get to a future meet.


----------



## margie (Jul 23, 2011)

Hope you all have a good day and the weather is good.


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear you don't feel too well Phil.

Weather forecast is *Sunny*...


----------



## vince13 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hope you all have a lovely day - sorry we can't make it up to Brighton this time.

Don't forget to post the photos on here - with names please.


----------



## AnnW (Jul 23, 2011)

Really sorry not to make it... I feel so cantankerous today I would have been bad company. Hopefully the London meet I may get to. 

Hope you all had a lovely day


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 24, 2011)

Tia and I had a lovely time in Brighton, the weather was good and the company lovely.  It was lovely to meet you Gail,Tom,Tez, Hazel,Shiv,Ross,Alan and the rest. We got home at 8pm, Tia was exhausted and I had a low blood sugar 2.8
 It's going to be another lovely day Sheena x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 24, 2011)

PhilT said:


> I'm not gonna be able to make it, was feeling crap yesterday at work with my stomach and still not feeling well this morning.
> 
> Was really looking forward to meeting you guys as well. Hope the weather is ok and you all have a good day, maybe I will be able to get to a future meet.



Dear Phil I hope you are feeling a little better today.  Hopefully you will get to meet everyone soon(ps the weather was good, and dear gail got a little sunburn on her neck)  Take care Sheena x

Ann, I hope today is a bit better for you and that you get to meet everyone soon. Sheena x


----------



## Steff (Jul 24, 2011)

glad you had a great time sheen x


----------



## shiv (Jul 24, 2011)

So glad everyone had a lovely time! 

Great to see so many people old and new.

Hope to see you all there next year!  Sat July 28th 2012 sound good for everyone?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2011)

shiv said:


> So glad everyone had a lovely time!
> 
> Great to see so many people old and new.
> 
> Hope to see you all there next year!  Sat July 28th 2012 sound good for everyone?



That will be the first full day of the London Olympics - wonder how travel through London will be? Maybe the week before?


----------



## shiv (Jul 24, 2011)

Oooher you're right.

Hope the 21st is good for everyone? I can't do the previous 2 weekends (mum's wedding and out the country probably). Pleeeese can we do it a weekend I'm around!!


----------

